# Wow!! Sony Xperia M5 and Xperia C5 Ultra will launch with 13MP Front came



## amriteshganiger (Aug 6, 2015)

Amazing, Sony is going to launch *Xperia M5 and Xperia C5 Ultra*, both have cool features. Both features Waterproof body and 13 MP of front facing camera which is great for selfies. And how many of you waiting for it? Is it really worth buying it?
*Source: Sony Xperia M5 and Xperia C5 Ultra will launch this August-13MP Front camera | Teckzard*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2015)

mods please move this thread to mobiles section.

Why in the world sony chose to use closed source mediatek SoCs in these two?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup I am waiting for both of them...as now I am not geek enough to change ROM I can safely ignore that thing. 

My photographer inside is saying that the 21mp cam on M5 will be awesome


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 7, 2015)

C5 ultra looks cool. .Will probably cost more than 20-25k( guessing from the recent pricings of their phones)..


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mediatek = Epic fail and a sureshot gesture that there be cost cutting guaranteed


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2015)

somebody please tell me how mediatek will effect on music, camera, FHD video recording, FHD playback features...except gaming. I am sure it wont effect any of them 

I am asking coz I am interested in M5 for sure


----------



## ZTR (Aug 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> mods please move this thread to mobiles section.
> 
> Why in the world sony chose to use closed source mediatek SoCs in these two?





kkn13 said:


> Mediatek = Epic fail and a sureshot gesture that there be cost cutting guaranteed


Actually they have done the right thing by going with MTK cause Qualcomm is just **** this year
615 is a joke, 810 is a joke, in fact their whole current lineup is a joke.

Sony's Emerges in The Middle: Is The Price Right

Editorial: Snapdragon Sorrows - Has Qualcomm Begun A Long, Slow Fall From The Top?

"The octacore Snapdragon 615 was purposed for the $250-$400 smartphone segment, powering devices with relatively "premium" features (LTE, high-res cameras, big displays, stylish looks), but built with more modest computing capabilities to save on cost. Such phones include the Oppo R5, HTC Desire 820, Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3, Xiaomi Mi 4i, and Huawei Ascend P8 Lite (US version).

All of these devices are notorious for at least one thing: relatively awful 3D graphics performance. Especially those with 1080p displays, like the Idol 3 or Xiaomi Mi 4i, which struggle to maintain intense 3D games beyond single digit frame rates at times. Most are also saddled with complaints of poor screen-on battery life - something I've experienced with almost every Snapdragon 615 device I've used. The one exception to the poor battery life rule, Alcatel's OneTouch Idol 3, is also by no coincidence the slowest 615 phone I've tested day-to-day, quickly throttling itself at the first sign of high power consumption."

Now its best to go with anyone but Qualcomm till they get their **** together


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2015)

^ Then I don't know why Yureka with the same SD615 has been working good here. And it runs NOVA 3 just fine.

Edit: Still Sony should release the source code this time. And price it properly. At 20k+, Moto X Play will eat it and Oneplus One is already there till it gets a price drop.


----------



## amriteshganiger (Aug 7, 2015)

yep M5 is more awesome than c5 ultra  I am also waiting for m5


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 8, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Actually they have done the right thing by going with MTK cause Qualcomm is just **** this year
> 615 is a joke, 810 is a joke, in fact their whole current lineup is a joke.
> 
> Sony's Emerges in The Middle: Is The Price Right
> ...



thats utter nonsense
even if the arguement would have been Qualcomm vs Intel,It would have made sense

but the fact that you are trying to justify Mediatek is just ridiculous im afraid
Sure Qualcomm has been having issues lately,that doesnt mean the competition is automatically better
the competition is still sh*t,im speaking from my own experience with Mediatek 
also its absurd to compare Qualcomm vs Mediatek based on brands such as Alcatel,Xiaomi,Huawei etc which are notorious for their poorly optimised roms 
Compare it with a proper phone instead like Moto etc which have really well optimised roms

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> somebody please tell me how mediatek will effect on music, camera, FHD video recording, FHD playback features...except gaming. I am sure it wont effect any of them
> 
> I am asking coz I am interested in M5 for sure



it impacts performance
from my own experience with a quad core mediatek device, I can safely say even if there are 2 devices with identical gpu,ram etc , the snapdragon one will perform much much better
my tab struggles with even 720p youtube, while my "inferior" Lumia 720 has no issues with even recording 720p and playing it with half the specs
I wouldnt suggest M5 especially given Sony's financial situation right now, the fact that they opted for mediatek instead of SD or even intel suggests cost cutting imho
rather get Mi4 or Mi4i instead if you want something with a good camera in that range


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2015)

But kkn it have new 21.5 MP camera...I have seen the performance of sony's previous 20.7 MP cam and I am sure this one is even improved. I will wait for the reviews then decide


----------



## nondroid (Aug 11, 2015)

Few days back I have bought Xperia Z1. I would say camera is great. And excellent overall performance and great battery backup


----------



## lawrencetyle (Sep 2, 2015)

A fan of Xperia!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2015)

C5 is just too big for my liking...and 28k for a mid segment phone is too high


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2015)

*www.teckzard.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Sony-Xperia-M5-Specifications.jpg

the design looks really really premium especially the black one


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 3, 2015)

Anybody missing   [MENTION=119528]randomuser111[/MENTION] here??

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Then I don't know why Yureka with the same SD615 has been working good here. And it runs NOVA 3 just fine.
> 
> Edit: Still Sony should release the source code this time. And price it properly. At 20k+, Moto X Play will eat it and Oneplus One is already there till it gets a price drop.



I think they will. .
They have release open source binaries for many devices.. List of devices and resources – Developer World


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2015)

C5 is up on sale at amazon for Rs.27xxx...flipkart didnt list it yet..

but where is sony M5 ...i have been waiting ...it have z5 camera module and waterproof


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> C5 is up on sale at amazon for Rs.27xxx...flipkart didnt list it yet..
> 
> but where is sony M5 ...i have been waiting ...it have z5 camera module and waterproof



Unless you are one of those "selfie" people, Moto X Play for 20k would be a much better phone IMO.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2015)

I dont mind not having selfy flash but I definitely need a camera centric handset...it should have one of the best cam...and I find C5 have a very sharp and much improved back camera as well front camera.

If moto X have good cam only then i can consider it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I dont mind not having selfy flash but I definitely need a camera centric handset...it should have one of the best cam...and I find C5 have a very sharp and much improved back camera as well front camera.
> 
> If moto X have good cam only then i can consider it


Camera shootout: Moto X Play vs. Galaxy S6 - Can a $400 phone stand up to Android's best? | MobileSyrup.com

Motorola's new camera is a massive upgrade over anything it's done before | The Verge


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the link...but the first link shows that moto X play produces inferior results in almost all departments...its pic are grainier, high on ISO, darker then S6

Cant make any conclusion. 

Also moto play  is 25k and C5 is 27k ...will wait for pic quality comparision online

- - - Updated - - -

ROFL  Sony released M5 today for 38k


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

I remember a day when the M  series was priced at 12k


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2015)

yaah M series is to be priced under 20...and they priced it 38k....they r out of there mind ..putting it against S6 and Z3


----------

